# Doveweed in Bermuda



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

At least I think that's what this is.

What should I hit it with, I know the Dismiss NXT I put on my Zeon put a hurting on it in my yard, but also the grass :-/

I have:
Celsius
Farenheit
Dismiss NXT
and a 4 way one whose name I can't remember, but it's basically speedzone 3 way, with Quinclorac (so not STA safe)

I'm thinking Celsius + 4 way.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I have had the best results on VBW with MSM and sulfentrazone as a cocktail. I think a lot of herbicides will kill it off, but the residual effect of MSM prevents little leaf clippings from starting new roots and becoming a new plant. everything else I've tried kills the plant, and a new one pops up a foot away from the dead one.

Note -- in my experience, for this to work, you can't just spot spray. Gotta spray the area so it takes care of the future ones.


----------



## cka353s (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm certainly no expert but that looks like Doveweed to me. From my experience this is the time of year where that begins to germinate and really take off.


----------



## MGC (Jun 4, 2017)

had a outbreak this season broadcast sulfosulfuron 75% with celsius knock it completely out .


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> I have had the best results on VBW with MSM and sulfentrazone as a cocktail. I think a lot of herbicides will kill it off, but the residual effect of MSM prevents little leaf clippings from starting new roots and becoming a new plant. everything else I've tried kills the plant, and a new one pops up a foot away from the dead one.
> 
> Note -- in my experience, for this to work, you can't just spot spray. Gotta spray the area so it takes care of the future ones.


Yeah, I plan to blanket app. Looks like it may be Doveweed though so I will update the subject line.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

cka353s said:


> I'm certainly no expert but that looks like Doveweed to me. From my experience this is the time of year where that begins to germinate and really take off.


What have you used on it?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/doveweed/

Clemson likes Atrazine if it's not Bermuda, and 3 way plus Celsius for Bermuda, with a 10 day follow up as needed.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > I have had the best results on VBW with MSM and sulfentrazone as a cocktail. I think a lot of herbicides will kill it off, but the residual effect of MSM prevents little leaf clippings from starting new roots and becoming a new plant. everything else I've tried kills the plant, and a new one pops up a foot away from the dead one.
> ...


I had some of that I had also misdiagnosed as VBW. I still suggest MSM + Sulfentrazone


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


Ok. I have both of those as well. Any reason you disagree with Clemson?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Call it a disagreement or being less patient. Clemson says, if i understand it correctly, that atrazine as a pre-M kind of works over a few years to get rid of it. I wanted it gone immediately.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> Call it a disagreement or being less patient. Clemson says, if i understand it correctly, that atrazine as a pre-M kind of works over a few years to get rid of it. I wanted it gone immediately.


In non-Bermuda, yes. Celsius + 3 way in Bermuda and tolerant grasses.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Celsius and dismiss combo has always worked well for me, actually need to hit my lawn with it right now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you are just spraying the doveweed medium rate of Celsius has always worked for me.


----------



## cka353s (Feb 11, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> If you are just spraying the doveweed medium rate of Celsius has always worked for me.


I agree with this. I typically blanket app this time of year with medium rate of Celsius to kill all the young plants and spot treat for a few weeks. One additional blanket app at medium rate later in the fall to kill anything that may be lurking.

Indaziflam is the only pre-emergent that I know of that works for Doveweed.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> At least I think that's what this is.
> 
> What should I hit it with, I know the Dismiss NXT I put on my Zeon put a hurting on it in my yard, but also the grass :-/
> 
> ...


@SCGrassMan Did you confirm this was Doveweed and did your treatment work? I too am trying to figure out what weed this is (see pics). I originally thought it might be some kind of fine grass, then maybe smooth crabgrass. It is easy to pic out of the grass. I then started to wonder if it was doveweed because the blades got bigger and bigger I don't see stolons. Nothing I have thrown at it seems to work (certainty, quinclorac plus sulfentrazone). I havent tried celsius yet. First two pics are from about a month ago.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Darth_V8r said:
> 
> 
> > Call it a disagreement or being less patient. Clemson says, if i understand it correctly, that atrazine as a pre-M kind of works over a few years to get rid of it. I wanted it gone immediately.
> ...


Also, isn't it too hot to use a 3 way now?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Jagermeister that definitely looks like doveweed to me. Celsius by itself will take care of it. Do a blanket app at the medium rate.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jagermeister said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


1.) Yes, way too hot. Especially for 4 way and NXT. ROASTED some yards. But they recovered.
2.) Mixed results. Probably user error but some got torched and some was untouched. Gotta work on my technique I guess.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It is indeed doveweed. Celsius is supposed to tackle it but in my case it did not. I have saved a screenshot however of this and it worked for me. I wish I knew how to reference the original post. Lots of good info in there.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@FlaDave Here's the link to the thread you referenced.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5245&p=92617


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> @FlaDave Here's the link to the thread you referenced.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5245&p=92617


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @Jagermeister that definitely looks like doveweed to me. Celsius by itself will take care of it. Do a blanket app at the medium rate.


@Redtwin Thank you! I got so excited last night to finally figure out what this weed was that I ran out and spot sprayed Celsius at high rate! Hoping to finally kill that menace. I didn't want to blanket and use up my limit. I also wanted to avoid bronzing so didn't tank mix with harsh stuff like 3 way or sulfentrazone. Crossing my fingers that his is enough and carries me through the rest of the season. Planning to spray my first PGR on Sunday after reno and after I did some damage spraying stuff that killed the lawn and not that weed!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Jagermeister said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @Jagermeister that definitely looks like doveweed to me. Celsius by itself will take care of it. Do a blanket app at the medium rate.
> ...


As others have noted, I had to learn some patience with Celsius (and I still learning to be patient with it) as it does not work fast on Doveweed. A week after the first app I was almost certain I wasted my time  After 10 days I hit it again (both times at the high rate) and I shortly thereafter saw it start to get nuked. Others have noted it can take 3+ weeks to fully terminate the nasty stuff.

Ive also found in that for Sedges (which around here anyway seem to be usual companions of Doveweed in a lawn) that Sedgehammer also requires alot more patience than Sedge Ender. Im not sure which one works better over the long term, but I see results alot faster with Sedge Ender than Sedge Hammer. I bring this up as you mentioned sulfentrazone (which is in Sedge Ender). I dont seem to see any effects on Empire Zoysia or Celebration Bermuda with it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My experience with Celcius is that it looks like it is doing nothing and then all of a sudden you go out and the weeds are scorched or gone.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

That is definitely Doveweed. I have some and it is spreading. I sprayed today with Celcius at the heavy rate, mixed with Certainty at the heavy rate, in 2 gallons of water. Hopefully I'll see some type of kill/something so I can do the rest of the yard. Only did the backyard, in case I screw something up. I did not use a surfactant, as it was warm and was a little worried. I'll let you all know the results as soon as it happens.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Jagermeister said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Darth_V8r said:
> ...


…


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Jagermeister said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > At least I think that's what this is.
> ...


Those look like nutsedge to me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mikeyp_1284 said:


> Those look like nutsedge to me.


No, sedges have a triangular stem. The stem and leaves on doveweed are also very soft and hard to pull without breaking off. Those photos are classic doveweed.


----------

